# Married and and always fantasizing sex with a woman



## chugirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,am married with 3 kids and for as long as I can remember ill have to fantasize that am with a woman each time am having sex with my husband for me to have an orgasm,I really don't want to think of my self as a lesbian as is against my faith. I love my husband but I just don't find him sexually attractive. What do I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

